# PM Krudd labelled a Serial Killer in the US



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The Kruddster loves a bit of publicity but bet he'll be endeavouring to dodge some bullets on the Camel Shoot - Aussie PM is a serial killer: US TV host

Camels ain't the only ones being left to rot for Horses and Kangaroos meet similar fates on a regular basis.
. Help Stop Aerial Shooting of Wild Horses in Qld and WA Petition
. Save The Brumbies Updates re the Carnarvon Slaughter
. Australia mulls kangaroo cull
. Australia to resume kangaroo cull; activists protest

All a bit awful and as in the news article on what was aired in the US, a great pity something better cannot come out of the need to cull - that itself being something of a necessity as numbers breed up and especially in drought conditions, the camels and horses not being native fauna.

The Australian Navy has just recently decommissioned a destroyer of only 27 years age - a shame Krudd cannot see his way clear to throw a very small portion of the billions he is blowing towards a proper farming of the animals to be culled, have proper slaughtering occur and the destroyer fitted out as a refrigeration ship to take meat to thousands near starvation in refugee camps.


----------

